# Antialiasing ist zur stark. Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten ?



## west (13. Feb 2007)

Also ich hab in meiner Szene Antialiasing angeschalten.

simpleU = new SimpleUniverse(canvas3D);
canvas3D.getView().setSceneAntialiasingEnable(true);

Doch das sieht so aus als ob ich durch ne zu starke Brille gucke.
Also es ist viel zu stark. Alles ist verschwommen.
Kann ich da noch irgendwie Paramter setzen oder das sonstwie konfigurieren ?

So ist es einfach unbrauchbar.

Danke euch !


----------



## west (14. Feb 2007)

Sagt mal Leute irgendwie fühl ich mich bissi verarscht. Immer wenn ich hier ne Frage stelle bekomme ich kein Feedback ? Sind meine Fragen so strange oder was geht ab ?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Feb 2007)

Nen, wir haben uns alle verschworen...


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Feb 2007)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass das bei mir nicht so ist. Hilft dir das weiter? ...


----------



## EgonOlsen (14. Feb 2007)

Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das denn? Moderne Karten nutzen eigentlich immer Multisampling. Das glättet Kanten, aber keine Texturen.


----------

